

Hacking the Samsung NX300, part 2: Get Root - ge0rg
http://op-co.de/blog/posts/rooting_the_nx300/

======
daurnimator
haha. "i-really-know-what-i-am-doing-and-accept-full-responsibility-for-it"
what a flag!

